# 1-6 since the 3-0 start



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Whose to blame? Billy King did nothing to upgrade this team, Im not a fan of Rodney Carney so far and to be honest im starting to lose faith in Iggy progressing into the player we all know he could/can be. Mo Cheeks is a horrendous coach, its not even funny anymore its atrocious. Its brutal.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That's the thing about the first month of the season - you can disregard the 3-0 and see that the team is really a 1-6 lottery resident...

...how about 7-0 after a 0-4?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

and this is why we dont do power rankings after the 1st week of the season.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Whose to blame? Billy King did nothing to upgrade this team, Im not a fan of Rodney Carney so far and to be honest im starting to lose faith in Iggy progressing into the player we all know he could/can be. Mo Cheeks is a horrendous coach, its not even funny anymore its atrocious. Its brutal.


Funny you posted this since I was thinking the same thing. I was going to ask 6er fans is it time to trade the other AI - Andre Iguodala? Dude only took 9 shots in a game missing Cwebb and AI. I don't know if this is all him or is it Mo's fault for not getting him into the offense? But I'm okay if we dangle him as trade bait.

Billy King's gotta own this atrocity. He didn't make any changes for a team that missed the playoffs in a weak Eastern conf after getting maximum outputs from both AI and Webber. :no: 

The only good thing is knowing Webber's monolithic contract comes off the books at season's end. THank You God!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hindsight is lovely because I can always disagree with what I originally thought, but..

Damn, Billy looks bad for refusing to trade Iguodala for Artest doesn't he? As much as I like Iguodala I don't think his ceiling is as high as Ron Artest is right now, I thought the opposite when the trade was offered.. but times have changed.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think most people would be more surprised by the 3-0 start rather than the 1-6 part


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Hindsight is lovely because I can always disagree with what I originally thought, but..
> 
> Damn, Billy looks bad for refusing to trade Iguodala for Artest doesn't he? As much as I like Iguodala I don't think his ceiling is as high as Ron Artest is right now, I thought the opposite when the trade was offered.. but times have changed.


Whaaat? I've been out of the loop. When did the Pacers offer that deal? I heard nothing of it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Whaaat? I've been out of the loop. When did the Pacers offer that deal? I heard nothing of it.


It was last season, they wanted to move Artest and Bird and Walsh set their sights on Iguodala. King refused to touch Artest. Then Artest only went to prove he's a top 15 player on Sacramento helping turn them around to make the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Whaaat? I've been out of the loop. When did the Pacers offer that deal? I heard nothing of it.


During the time Artest was serving his suspension and then again right before he was traded to the Kings


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Sixers never do anything to upgrade their team. In the offseason they just use their 2 draft picks and sign a couple of marginal players to fill in for marginal players that left. too bad for Philly fans.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Shavlik Randolph is the badger's nadgers.

Everybody else.....not so much.

It was time for King to blow it up two years ago. Strangely, he didn't, and brought in Webber, perhaps under some bizarre impression that it would work out. Surprisingly, it didn't.

So now it's REALLY time to blow it up.

Oh, and have Willie Green put down. His shot selection (or lack of it) is a freakin' disgrace.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Dunno, Iggy's line looks pretty good tonight


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Whose to blame? Billy King did nothing to upgrade this team, Im not a fan of Rodney Carney so far and to be honest im starting to lose faith in Iggy progressing into the player we all know he could/can be. Mo Cheeks is a horrendous coach, its not even funny anymore its atrocious. Its brutal.


Iggy gooing trip Dub tonight but your point is still mighty valid.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ive been thinking we should trade Dre for quite sometime, dont get me wrong he still has tons of potential...but that potential gets smaller and smaller as the time goes by I know theres got to be a lot of teams out there that would still love to get their hands on him, we should get what we can now, also maybe itll work out better for him somewhere else. Maybe somewhere where someone really gives him a boot in the *** to get going on offense. But man would I of loved to get Artest for him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Iggy can play, he just needs more opportunities to show it. I wish he'd be a little more selfish, taking more shots even if they are bad, but he needs to be more aggressive. I think he can score, he could even average 20 a game if he had more confidence. If you lack confidence, you are not going to be aggressive and both things go hand in hand. 

Maybe Mo Cheeks should tell him that he get's fined if he doesn't take more than 15 shots with either AI or Webber out. Just kidding, but it's really frustrating to see his talent level and what he is able to do when he gets enough touches, you don't get a triple-double by accident and he has shown his versatility more than the two times he got that T-D. I hope the coaching staff realizes that they need Iggy to develop his confidence now and not when it might be too late.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

People can say a lot of negatives about Cheeks' coaching but I'll give him credit on one thing, he's always challenged Iguodala to be more aggressive offensively.

After seeing tonight's game, I really think Iguodala should be playing PG for the team if they want to get his potential out. That way the ball will be in his hands a lot more than it is when he's at SF. He showed tonight and in other games that he's a really good decision maker, but if it's not forced to have the ball in his hands he fades out. In regards to what it takes him to be his most effective on the court, and his lack of aggression when star is present (it seems Odom has changed this year in that regard though).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> People can say a lot of negatives about Cheeks' coaching but I'll give him credit on one thing, he's always challenged Iguodala to be more aggressive offensively.
> 
> After seeing tonight's game, I really think Iguodala should be playing PG for the team if they want to get his potential out. That way the ball will be in his hands a lot more than it is when he's at SF. He showed tonight and in other games that he's a really good decision maker, but if it's not forced to have the ball in his hands he fades out. In regards to what it takes him to be his most effective on the court, and his lack of aggression when star is present (it seems Odom has changed this year in that regard though).


He fully needs to get into that Pippenesque mode but its so few and far between


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> People can say a lot of negatives about Cheeks' coaching but I'll give him credit on one thing, he's always challenged Iguodala to be more aggressive offensively.
> 
> After seeing tonight's game, I really think Iguodala should be playing PG for the team if they want to get his potential out. That way the ball will be in his hands a lot more than it is when he's at SF. He showed tonight and in other games that he's a really good decision maker, but if it's not forced to have the ball in his hands he fades out. In regards to what it takes him to be his most effective on the court, and his lack of aggression when star is present (it seems Odom has changed this year in that regard though).


He fully needs to get into that Pippenesque mode but its so few and far between


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I can admit I was a little down after the 3 - 0 start. But I think we had a tough schedule and we lost 2 real close games and A.I. was out for two games. Not making excuses just saying what I think and I think we're gonna be allright now that A.I. is back We are gonna smash the Cavs tonight!!!!!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

1-7 now 

shavlik randolph needs to get more playing time IMO

andre is picking up momentum too


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Iggydala, what a beast.


----------

